# Introducing our new puppy 5 days old



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Heres our new pup , yet unnamed, 5 days old


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh little Doogie x x x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

awwww so tiny


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow so sweet. Did you get him from SYLML in the end??


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yes he's from SYLML, going to be a long wait lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww so cute, i think he is going to look a little like my gypsy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, What a lovely little baby!!! congratulations!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> awww so cute, i think he is going to look a little like my gypsy


Are they related Kendal ??


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Mum is called pepper and dad is zack


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

bit nervous now about having chosen a pup at such a young age, has anyone else done that


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sweet. Looks like he will have pretty colouring. Have you narrowed down the name choice?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy and Inca are his Aunts Echo and Delta are his half sisters


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> gypsy and inca are his aunts echo and delta are his half sisters


that is awesome!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> Gypsy and Inca are his Aunts Echo and Delta are his half sisters


How lovely. Chose both of mine in the first week ... had seen Wilf at days old and was supposed to be waiting but the woman was getting pressured to let people reserve so reserved within the week ... and then like you worried like mad and even after we'd got him... was he aggressive etc but he's a lovely, lovely dog. So had been searching for a blue roan for 6 months and reserved Mable at a week cos didnt want to miss out but again every things great, maybe not ideal but had no regrets x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

curt3007 said:


> bit nervous now about having chosen a pup at such a young age, has anyone else done that


we chose Echo just from photos at 2 days old. we were alowed first pick on the litter anyway as we had been waiting about a year and a half for a black and white, but when we saw her we kne which one we wanted. 

i was at work when my mum sent me the photo and we both picked the same one out of the photos.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwww! babies!!!!!! I want another!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw thanks everyone, he was the last of the litter, 4 girls and 2 boys. Was actually the best boy though in my opinion


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

out of interest Kendal which one in the photo did you pick


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Kendal are echo and delta's dad the same zack that is on the website now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

infact im wrong in those photos they only and hour or so old. the litter were born around midnight so the email came early morning telling my mum they had arived, lol i thaught i was dreaming whn my mum came waking me up at like 3am saying she was her. lol so i got up in the morning as normaly and got ready for work and told my mum about my strange dream lol her big grin proved me wrong it was no dream. we had our cho cho well nearly lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

curt3007 said:


> out of interest Kendal which one in the photo did you pick


the one with the two black eyes, she was exactly what we had pictured in out heads.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Echo is on the left


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oh course I can see which one it is now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

curt3007 said:


> Kendal are echo and delta's dad the same zack that is on the website now


yip Zack aka apricot surprised


i can not for the life of me remember Echos mums name other than her kc name: Kenmillix sweet harmony and that she was a chocolate roan.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Zack is the dad to my Poppy too!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> bit nervous now about having chosen a pup at such a young age, has anyone else done that


I picked Holly from a photo at 2 weeks old, she looked like your little one just a bit longer. It is a long wait but it is so wonderful to watch your baby grow up from being so tiny. We love her more all the time and I put weekly photos on here for all to see. Don't panic  your baby will be special to you


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> bit nervous now about having chosen a pup at such a young age, has anyone else done that


Yep... and Flo is just fine. If you are not looking for a particular kind of temperament and are happy to take him as he comes - which is after all what happens when we have kids - he'll be fine. Even if you select for temperament at 4-8 weeks it's only an indication.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> bit nervous now about having chosen a pup at such a young age, has anyone else done that


Yes, I chose with just a picture similar to yours and some information from the breeder. Have you met/seen pics of the mum and dad dogs? Good to have an idea of size.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

we reserved puppy from sylml the morning they were born apricot girl but didnt visit tii 4 weeks old to select actual puppy but puppies were all sleepy when we got there anyway!she looks lovely love the pale colour and darker ears what names have you shortlisted?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Such a weeny baby! He is adorable.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry just reread 1st page and realised its a little boy apologies


----------

